# New Magicshine Lights on Eurobike



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Only some photos for now. Until 8000 lumens, remote control and a three hours at full power.
Eurobike 15 - Day 2.3 - Ride It Out


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Whoa, looks awesome.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Interesting. I don't think it's 8000 lumens. If it was it would draw about 24A. That would require quite a very large battery. 3500-4000 lumen might be doable though.

Monster of a heat sink on the back. Stupid that it's using an o-ring mount. As big as it is I would think a better mount be required. Looks like a smaller 4-up in the background. Could be there are smaller versions of the same design. If the UI and optic choices are right these could be interesting. ( none of that low beam /high beam stuff. All leds on or off at the same time. )

I find it interesting that Magicshine continues to market new products.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree with cat, no way that thing could handle 8 emitters at 3A each. 35-4k is more likely. Even at XP-L V6 emitters your talking ~2.8 per emitter. Head is just too damn small to handle that much heat. Plus the power requirements to pull it off even with a boost driver, battery would be huge or really short run time.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

MS reverted to "chinese lumens"


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

¿Sure?

Review: Magicshine Eagle 600 - Mtbr.com


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@pabcor: Sorry pab, I didn't open the link. I take back my previous comment. I figured 8K Lumen was just an estimate. Seems this is the actual claim from MagicShine. That is some kind of freaking awesome! Still, it must have one humongous battery to be able to provide that much output for 3hrs. Interestingly they didn't show the battery that powers this beast. Can't wait to see what kind of beam pattern it produces. Hopefully there will a smaller version that is more practical. I don't think I would ever need 8K Lm coming off the bars. 2K-3K...maybe. Actually, I like my current bar lights. A super bright lamp lightweight enough for the helmet would be nice to see though.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmm im have trouble accepting 8k lumens on a head that size, especially for 3 hrs run time. 600 lumens on 2 emitters is nothing, I have single emitter flashlights that push 8-900 and one that pushes 1300 (it gets HOT on full). I'll be waiting to see if it can push the lumens and if so for 3hrs without a 2lb battery pack


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

There are four new lights:
MAGICSHINE-News

I never had a chance to see the output from their high-powered Eagle lights. I wonder how these new lights will fit into their line. I would think that a 8000 lumen light will be the top of the line.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I want to see what other "high power" lamps they are coming out with. Then I'd like to know what tech they are using. Not to mention the UI for these new lamps.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

MJ-900 1200lm and MJ-902 2000lm with remote control and tally light


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok now I am saying not possible, they are doing lumen rating more like the Chinese cheap crap.

Reason I say that is the claimed run times versus battery pack. So either their lying about run time, which I dont think is happening, or their rating their output based on emitter capability, not actual driver output to the emitters - loss at optics.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Here are the product links:
MJ-900
MJ-902

They also come with new hard case batteries that have an integrated strap. Those are very nice in my opinion.

The light head look pretty good. They certainly look small. Lots of heat sinking. Let's see how they actually perform.

They have a new tail light that brightens when you decelerate. 
MAGICSHINE


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Funny math - MJ-900

2600mAh pack /2.6h runtime = 1A from the pack ie. 7.4W to the light. Counting some losses, 0.9*7.4W = 6.66W to the led. Divided by Vf 3.2V gives you about 2-2.1A. At that current you are going to get about 750lm out of U3 bined led. So take some losess because of lens and you are at 650lm out of the front. Of course this calculation is baseda on claimed runtime.

Based of calculation above MJ-902 should run leds even lower and you can expect about 1000lm out of the front.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ledoman said:


> Funny math - MJ-900
> 
> 2600mAh pack /2.6h runtime = 1A from the pack ie. 7.4W to the light. Counting some losses, 0.9*7.4W = 6.66W to the led. Divided by Vf 3.2V gives you about 2-2.1A. At that current you are going to get about 750lm out of U3 bined led. So take some losess because of lens and you are at 650lm out of the front. Of course this calculation is baseda on claimed runtime.
> 
> Based of calculation above MJ-902 should run leds even lower and you can expect about 1000lm out of the front.


2 Amps divided by 2, so one amp per led? I'm still confused on these calculations.

If I go to this chart:
Cree Product Characterization Tool
and select 2 leds, cree xm-l2 (white U3), 25 C junction temp and generate the chart.

if I go to 
1 AMP - 1000 lumens - 6.05 W

if I scroll down to the 6.7 W line (to match your calculated wattage) I see the line
1.1 A - 1086 lumens - 6.7 W

I'm just trying to understand these calculations.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

No, MJ-902 has 3.2h of runtime so it should run at lower current ie. less output. I've estimated it to 500lm OTF per led (based on specified runtime).

I understand you could be confused. There are several things to take into account including graphs and tables from Cree -> XM-L2 datasheet. 
Particular graph you need to look is Forward current vs Forward voltage and Relative Flux vs. Current on page 5. Taken apropriate values from the graphs and tables you can calculate actual otput at different points. Keep in mind forward current and voltage are highly depended on each other. As current changes also voltage does (if not limited) and vice versa.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I edited my post after you replied. 
The 902 comes with a 5200 mah battery.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes probably you did edit it. 902 has 2 leds and 5200mAh battery which equals 2600mAh per led. So power from batteries per led it is the same as MJ-900. 

But based on runtime MJ-900 is run harder. If you calculate it per led 2.6h on MJ-900 and 3.2h on MJ-902 (this is because it has doubled battery pack divided by 2 leds = 2600mah per 1 led = MJ-900). So MJ-902 has longer runtime per led which implies it is runt with less power = smaller current.

More close to the reality would be if you take 85degC junction temperature. At that point U3 would give you 800lm output powerd by 6.6W. I've estimated 750lm from the graphs. Not so accurate as the readings on the Cree page you have linked.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

To make calculations easier, dont use watts, just use current. Vf is a constant in the fact its control by current and temps.

Then simple data sheets will give you output of the emitters.

Then take that total output and multiply that by .85 (85% due to 15% losses of optics/reflectors).

Wont obviously give u the exact number, only way to get exact numbers is a integrated sphere.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know why I bothered to bring up the 902, I want to go back to talking about the 900. The 902 is confusing the issue in my mind as it comes with the rear light also. 

You first stated that you can estimate that 6.66 W go to the leds (on the 900) and that would create 750 lumens before optics losses. Using the cree calculator with the settings I described and going down to the line which has 6.7 W in the third column. 

1.1 A - 1086 lumens - 6.7 W

So I'm assuming that means 1.1 A to each led and a total of 1086 lumens. 

I think that's pretty close to the 1200 lumens claimed by Magishine. You calculated about 750 lumens, which is a big difference to 1086 lumens, so how did you come up with that number?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what are you looking. Over 1000 lumens XM-L2 comes at nearly 3A. Can you post the picture of it just like this one:







As said I was bit wrong reading from graphs. So I should read it 800lm as you can see on the picture above.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes you are right and I'm an idiot! I thought the 900 was the same light head as the 902 without the rear light included. But it's only a single led light! Haha that's what I get for late night posting. I put 2 leds into the "led multiple", that's how I came up with 1086 lumens.

So basically the 900 is just a reworked 808 including a newer housing and a vastly overstated output. The only way it could be 1200 lumens is if they *drastically* overstated the battery life and it's drawing way more current (over 3 amps).

It's really kind of a dumb move by Magishine. They are vastly overstating the output and who is the target market for a single xm-l2 light? I don't think anyone is buying single emitter light for premium prices. The base model, or the new 808, should be the 902 lighthead without the rear light sold at the old 808 price.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im with varider here, I see them way overstating lumens which is where the 8000 lumen claim is bogus on the big one. They are making claims based in max rated output, not driver output before lumen loss at least. They are slipping to typical cheap Chinese light ratings and charging a premium.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

More new Magicshiine lights 

MJ-906
MAGICSHINE

MJ-908
MAGICSHINE


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, MX-L2 leds. Great!


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

:d lol


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

...umm...I don't think there is a Cree MX-L2 LED, at least not listed on the Cree website. There is an MX led and an XM-L2 led just not an MX-L2.....whatever, I like the new look of this 5-up. Sure would be nice if they could sell these with neutral leds. Interesting that MagicShine has decided to go with cell holders and proprietary connectors.

It will be interesting to see how these lamps fair when ( or if ) MTBR decides to test the lumen claims.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I think that their literature is messed up. They say that the battery packs are 6 cells, but they appear to be big enough to be 8 cell to me. Their Eagle F3 has an 8 cell battery and that's a 3000 lumen light (claimed). So why would they use a smaller pack with a light that's twice as bright and lasts 3 hours on high? It makes so sense!

On second inspection it appears that the battery pack has a triangular shape, which means that it's either a 6 cell or a 10 cell.

Magicshine has different connectors for their high current lights. The dual led 880 had an oblong connectors when it first came out, not their traditional round connector. It don't know if it still does. The eagle f3 looks like it has a keyed connector that looks different from the two other. The key on the 908 looks different to the F3, so that would make four different connectors. That to me suggests that each level of current gets it's own connector. 

Obviously the 908 is will draw a massive current if its going to be anywhere near 8000 lumens.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Error.. it seems XM-L2 not MX-L2. Equal on MJ-902 and MJ-908.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Omg its 2s packs, so its using either 2s4p on the emitters or a boost driver. Pics the case is 6 cell, but mah is low for a 6cell, 7800mah. So to hit 3hrs max draw is 2.5A.

And their translations to English are getting worse lol.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

One photo


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man I really want to see the actual performance on that thing, even though 8000lumens is a big exaggeration , its still going to be an insane light.

Though I want to know what a "Talon Like Basement" is lol.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Man I really want to see the actual performance on that thing, even though 8000lumens is a big exaggeration , its still going to be an insane light.
> 
> Though I want to know what a "Talon Like Basement" is lol.


similar than this


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Small size and power


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

The guys in the UK are getting the new m2 in soon. But they've told me they won't be order these new lights until they they are sure of their reliability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

M2, good light. My review
lucespotentesparatubici: Foco Magicshine EAGLE M2 2400 lumens

New lights, better, more small and compact.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

pabcor said:


> similar than this
> 
> View attachment 1013956


Sorry I should have clarified, how does the word "basement" apply to a bicycle light. Sorry was making fun of the English translation. "Basement" to me means the lower level of a home or building that is mostly or completely below ground. Its the foundation of the structure and another level that can be used for extra rooms, storage or simply (my home and the area I live in basements are standard part of every home) shelter from tornadoes.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

These new lamps look really nice. I like the MJ 906. Some of these include a remote control. What's the deal on that? Are these wireless remotes? Of course the big question is, "How much output are these new lamps really going to produce"? I'm having a hard time accepting 1000 lumen per emitter with the battery set-up that is being used.

I think if they want the night riding world to take these lamps seriously they either need to send a couple over to Francois ( MTBR ) for review or get someone on the forum to review and provide some trail photo's. Too late in the year for me to do a review. Already the trees are starting to shed leaves. Won't be too long before the trails in my area are covered with leaves, not good for trail photos.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> These new lamps look really nice. I like the MJ 906. Some of these include a remote control. What's the deal on that? Are these wireless remotes? Of course the big question is, "How much output are these new lamps really going to produce"? I'm having a hard time accepting 1000 lumen per emitter with the battery set-up that is being used.
> 
> I think if they want the night riding world to take these lamps seriously they either need to send a couple over to Francois ( MTBR ) for review or get someone on the forum to review and provide some trail photo's. Too late in the year for me to do a review. Already the trees are starting to shed leaves. Won't be too long before the trails in my area are covered with leaves, not good for trail photos.


 +1^^^

Magic Shine was starting to get my respect as their product line improved over the years. I still think they are much improved from the early 808 days however I cant say I'm impressed with their new lumen claims, they seemed to have regressed. However even if the true lumens are 75% of claimed, those will still be pretty potent products. Heat fins look impressive although I'm not a big fan of the plastic housing. So as Cat mentioned we wont know how these things measure up till some quality reviews.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Confirmed, remote controls are without wires


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Magicshine Germany has the 906 complete set listed for around $200
Magicshine MJ 906 - 5000 Lumen, www.Magicshine.de

Not sure how this translates to US price.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

misstated Lumens From magicshine say it isn't so

magicshine
Libang technology Park, 
3rd Xitian Industrial Zone, 
Guangming New District, 
Shenzhen China


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

I own a Magicshine F3 it is fantastic powerfull light ,long run time ,the best light ever I had owed , my current light set is : EAGLE F3,SECA 1400 L ,SECA 1700 L, Exposure Diablo MK1 , BT70 and SS X3 .:thumbsup: and on the way the new Magicshine MJ 908 it will be arriving in my home next monday


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you take some beamshots? I would love to see a comparisons of the F3 to the BT70, SS x3, and the new 908. How much did you pay for the 908, if you don't mind me asking?

Magicshine Germany has the set 908 for around $300
Magicshine MJ 908 - 8000 Lumen, www.Magicshine.de

To rich for my blood, but that puts it in direct competition with the excellent Glowworm XS for $315. That's going to tough to beat. It puts out 2200 lumen!


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

I got a great deal for it $230 even when I gonna pay 60% custom tax!Soon I can take some picture I´ll post it but I can say in advance Eagle F3 is other league we can´t put it together BT 70 and SS x3 , Eagle F3 has better quality light (no blushes) and power than both light up Light& Motion Seca 1700 L and Seca 1400 L !The only downside Eagle F3 bar suport can´t accept 35 mm bars.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Great!

I think the comparison pictures are very helpful for those deciding if they should go cheap route Solarstorm/Nitefighter versus the more expensive Magicshine or upper end Light and Motion. Right now we don't really have to many comparison of these lights versus each other. We have lots of shots of the lights on their own, but not together. 

$230 for the 908 or the F3? I'm surprised that you like the F3 better than the Light and Motion lights. Aren't those $400 lights?


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

pabcor said:


> Confirmed, remote controls are without wires


Great design! 

Do you know how many modes there is? Like cycle through 3 modes and flashing or is there a simpler alternative?

Peace!


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Good size and weight (MJ-900 only 55 grs! head only (98 grs MJ-906 similar size MJ-808E))









MJ-900 left and MJ-858 right (similar power than MJ-808E XM-L2, 800-900 real lumens)


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man that was looking awesome all the way up till now, cool white emitters.......ruined what would have been an awesome light.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

MJ-900 neutral light because MJ-858 is so much warm. Photo increases diferences. 

A little review of MJ-900 model.
lucespotentesparatubici: Foco Magicshine MJ-900 4 modos 1200 lumens


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

There's alot of blue in the 900 light (look around the spot). Even 3c tint looks more like the 858 which 3c - 4c tint range is neutral which is yellowish or like 3d, has a slight reddish tint to the spill. Blue tint indicates cool white range.

Now this is my opinion. After finding neutral white I can't stand cool white tint lights.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Stark said:


> Great design!
> 
> Do you know how many modes there is? Like cycle through 3 modes and flashing or is there a simpler alternative?
> 
> Peace!


On MJ-900, MJ-902 and MJ-906 seems cycle through 3 modes and flashing. No memory mode on MJ-900 and yes on MJ-906.


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks! 


Peace!


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

MJ-902 light a bit warmer than MJ-900 (photo shows inverted?).


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

pabcor said:


> MJ-902 light a bit warmer than MJ-900


I'm sorry but when you compare two lamps you need to project the light on a wall that is white. Window blinds aren't the best for comparisons. Also, not a good idea to show both beam patterns side by side as there is always going to be some bleed over ( brighter to the less brighter making the lesser light look brighter..:nono: ) Better to just do one at a time, especially if one is a warmer tint. Otherwise the cool tint will bleed over to the warmer ( making it look less warmer ).

*@pabcor:* You seem to have a relationship to the Magicshine products. If you have a good report with the MS people you might want to let them know that their ( new ) products are drawing attention. That said they would draw even more attention if they offered the buyer a choice between a "cool white " emitter and a "warm white" emitter. If you've read over some of the other threads you will see that the warmer emitter tints are becoming very popular ( * at least on our side of the world ). Personally, I'd loved to see some of the new Magicshine lamps offered with the choice of warmer emitter tints.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, thanks. Other with MJ-902 only and their tally light.


----------



## mhokeli (Jun 1, 2015)

Anybody got some picture of the new 8000lm beam pattern? And is it realy 8000lm bright....

Sent fra min SM-N9005 via Tapatalk


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

MJ-906 5000 lm


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

mhokeli said:


> ... And is it realy 8000lm bright....


Of course it's not. Read the thread from the beginning. MS is just publishing what the leds are capable to output in ideal conditions (ie. no problems with heat, at full power, no looses, etc...). In reality you can expect peak about 60% of that in very good conditions (ie. cool weather, moving, full battery, ....).


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant confirm, i dont have 8000lm model (8 leds), but 5000lm (5 leds) i think it will be near, its really bright, 4000-4500 perhaps, if any can test it with electronic sphere we will know.


----------



## mhokeli (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine will arrive tomorow,8000lm model. Also have the nitefighter bt70 and bt21 so vil take som pictures tommorow and compare them. Bt70 is bright and half the lumens on paper. So curius how bright the magicshine 8000lm light is. And how the remote works. Bt70 is a bit pain with glowes when i meet other people. Have to point it down instead of dimming it..

Sent fra min SM-N9005 via Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you guys get MS lights, I tried several times to contact MS directly but they do not answer, one of the worst customer support out there, they never answer...


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Magicshine Lights ? Action-LED-Lights

Magicshine Lights - English Version

Magicshine UK | Magicshineuk.co.uk

Magicshine México


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Interested in the MJ906 unfortunately I cant find anywhere that ships to UK?

I may aswell wait and see what feedback comes from the reviews and beam shots


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Little review MJ906 (translation up right button, Microsoft translator)

lucespotentesparatubici: Foco Magicshine MJ-906 5 modos 5000 lumens


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Are any of the lights neutral white in colour?

Im ideally wanting a light that can be used on the MTB and Road, Mixed with a HD016 on the Helmet for MTB and a Fenix BC30/SSx3 on the Bars


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

pabcor, any chance you take that setup outside and shoot some pictures? Thanks


----------



## mhokeli (Jun 1, 2015)

Just in after my first ride with the 8000lm light. Nice kit with 2 big batteries 6cels. Main and rear light and wireless remote to controll both. Werry blue tint on the light and light is everywhere. Alot off the lights goes up in the threes and sky, should have been a better beam shape.alot of the light now is useless. Its not a thrower.. as a comuter light at lowest setting it will blind people because alot of the light goes up.Bt 70 in comparison throws further and has a nice warm tint. In useable light beam and brightes at that area bt70 wins. 908 just spits out alot of blue light all over the place. Took some cell phone pictures but no good to use. My camera is charging , so will head out in an hour to try to capture som pictures so that people can se the light beam. 

Sent fra min SM-N9005 via Tapatalk


----------



## mhokeli (Jun 1, 2015)

Bad cellphonepictures. All at iso800
908







Bt70







Bt21








Sent fra min SM-N9005 via Tapatalk


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Non of this shops sale new models that we are talking here 
also even older models are so expensive, I bought MJ880 about 2 years ago for 100€ new, from shop and now they are 190$ + shipping 
Eagle 300 is about 80$ at DX.
Action led has interesting price for MJ-818 tail light, good enough to consider buying except they messed up that light a bit, you cant turn it of without looking at it because control ring spins freely 360 degrees.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Shots from my home to near buildings with MJ-906

iPhone 5S
F2/2
1/17sgs
ISO800
exp 0
foc. dist. 4mm


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Sony HX60V
F/3.5
1/20sgs
ISO 3200
exp 0
foc. dist 4mm
exp max 3.617


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Sony HX60V
F/3.5
1/15sgs
ISO 1600
exp 0
foc. dist 4mm
exp max 3.617


----------



## Stark (Apr 29, 2008)

mhokeli said:


> Bad cellphonepictures. All at iso800
> 
> Bt70
> View attachment 1019125
> ...


----------



## mhokeli (Jun 1, 2015)

Bt70 on bar and bt21 on helmet works realy nice with good color rendering. I think its natural white. 908 apears brighter in real life than on my picture. Light color and beam bt70 is the winner. Magicshine has the nice wireless remote that works great. Glowes no problem and easy to dim or turn of light without removing hands from the bar. Bt70 had 2 buttons on the rear up and down. Difficult to use sometimes in speed when meeting other people. Nitefighter should have had a remote button.

Sent fra min SM-N9005 via Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm liking the new designs but I need to put them use though to see if they are any good. The 900 has an old school flashlight UI and the fuel gauge is a red light that comes on at 30% capacity which is disappointing. Because I like the compact size and 2 cell pack. It's light bright and tiny.

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Just yesterday purchased the MJ-908. Hoping to try it out for the first time tomorrow.
One initial concern though: I just fully charged both battery packs. Tested the front light now and while one battery pack reads 100% full on the LCD indicator, the other one reads only about 50%. So tried to recharge it once more. Charges for only a few minutes before the charger indicates green/full. Still only reads about 50% when light is on.
Does this seem normal? Maybe have to fully discharge and recharge a couple times before it indicates accurately? I´d hate to hit the dark woods with a faulty battery...


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably bad pack with disbalanced cells. Happened before with MS battery packs.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

If you can, check the voltage of battery with multimeter. There is possibility that the pack is heavily unbalanced. It should not happen with new pack from such reputable manufacturer.


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

Just checked both battery packs with a multimeter. The "good" one reads 8.28 and the "bad" one 7.75. If that makes any sense.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, I'm shure the pack is unbalanced or/and has some bad cells. Also the good one should have about 8.40V out of the charger so it is suspicious too.

Now we need to know how those packs look like. Can you make some pictures or send link to manufacturer web page?


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

Packs look like this:



















Here is a link:
MAGICSHINE


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

You have to wonder what batteries they are using to only achieve 6.0AH out of a 3P2S pack? That means each 18650 would be 2.0AH (2000mAh) which is pretty low capacity in this day and age.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I would contact the seller and ask for exchange of the packs. Those are very likely hard to open and service.

kwarwick, you are right, they should be 7.8AH by the MS web page.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

More capacity on MJ-906 battery (LG)









And more (Panasonic)

Battery | Open Light Systems 8.7Ah | Magicshine UK | Magicshineuk.co.uk

MJ-6036C Magicshine 6 X 18650 PANASONIC Li-ion Battery Pack (7,4 V / 9300 mAh) (ovale connector) - Duik en fiets led verlichting - www.sportledverlichting.nl


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

Hah! Good catch on the capacity. But I just checked the Norwegian dealer´s webpage and they actually spec them to 6Ah. That probably means they opted for a smaller capacity on the model they sell. That´s a strange choice, albeit costsaving for them I guess...
Anyhow it worries me that one of the packs seems unbalanced. Better make another trip to the store I guess.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I would exchange both. The new ones should have 8.4V full out of charger so take your DMM with you.


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for your time and advice!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

ledoman said:


> I would exchange both. The new ones should have 8.4V full out of charger so take your DMM with you.


That's open for debate... I've seen quite a few chargers that terminate the charge a bit early, erring on the safe side which is way preferable to overcharging the pack. We also don't know how accurate the DMM is so I would say 8.26V is not out of line. The other pack is without a doubt bad if it reads only 7.75V.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes you might be right. This can be examined. 

opienor, would you check the output voltage of your charger? Also I would leave the good pack on the charger for an hour or two more to see if the voltage gets closer to the charger voltage.


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

ledoman said:


> Yes you might be right. This can be examined.
> 
> opienor, would you check the output voltage of your charger? Also I would leave the good pack on the charger for an hour or two more to see if the voltage gets closer to the charger voltage.


I'll do that first thing tomorrow morning. I thought the charger completely cut out when showing green, but I'll give it a go. Now it's bedtime here in Vikingland


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, same here  It is not necessary it cuts off. Most of chargers of that type don't.

Report it back what is output voltage of your charger.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mhokeli said:


> Bad cellphonepictures. All at iso800
> 908
> View attachment 1019124
> 
> ...


The photos you have are not at all what I would have expected. Then again your cell phone seems to take some very bad pictures. Still haven't received my BT70 which should be here by now. I am surprised though that the MJ-908 isn't even comparing to the BT70...got to be something wrong there.

My photo of my BT21 below using my Droid Maxx ...Almost looks like the one you have of your BT70..


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

ledoman said:


> Yeah, same here  It is not necessary it cuts off. Most of chargers of that type don't.
> 
> Report it back what is output voltage of your charger.


Charger outputs 8.35V on my multimeter (not a very expensive one I might add).
I´ll be making the trip back to the dealer today and exchange the bad pack. Pretty annoying this.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Tipicaly chargers give out bit more than 8.40V. 8.35V is not that low and is acceptable. You might try to check with another DMM, just to prove it and see what difference your DMM is showing.

So if the charger don't cut off when turns to green then your good pack (if it is good) should get very same voltage after prolonged time of charging. I would shurely try this out prior to visit the seller. If you don't get the same voltage as charger outputs then either charger really cuts off or this battery pack is also suspicious. 

To prove if charger cuts off you would need to measure current inline. Bit hassle to do it. But if you have some other charger and/or batteries you might get it with trying different combinations and checking voltages. Some smart work to do....


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if the wireless remote would work with older MS lights? Also would they make it available separately?


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

nathan89 said:


> Does anyone know if the wireless remote would work with older MS lights? Also would they make it available separately?


There needs to be receiver circuitry in the light head to support this new wireless remote which obviously wouldn't exist in older lights, so no.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Where can I buy these new models if I am in the US?


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Some of the older models came with a wireless receiver, it's just a lot bigger


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

bogeydog said:


> Where can I buy these new models if I am in the US?


 Your best bet would be actionledlights.com . So far I'm only seeing the (Eagle F-3),,, and the (MJ 880) with wireless remotes on their website but am sure they will be getting the newest models soon. They may even have them now and just haven't updated their website. Contacting them will confirm.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

nathan89 said:


> Some of the older models came with a wireless receiver, it's just a lot bigger


Like everything using wireless tech there has to be a matching ( digitally coded ) receiver in order to use the wireless button. I doubt there is a function within the lamp that allows the user to "boot sync" the button but I might be wrong about that.

Likely if you break your button you will need the serial number of the lamp to order a replacement button that will sync with your lamp head.


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

ledoman said:


> Tipicaly chargers give out bit more than 8.40V. 8.35V is not that low and is acceptable. You might try to check with another DMM, just to prove it and see what difference your DMM is showing.
> 
> So if the charger don't cut off when turns to green then your good pack (if it is good) should get very same voltage after prolonged time of charging. I would shurely try this out prior to visit the seller. If you don't get the same voltage as charger outputs then either charger really cuts off or this battery pack is also suspicious.
> 
> To prove if charger cuts off you would need to measure current inline. Bit hassle to do it. But if you have some other charger and/or batteries you might get it with trying different combinations and checking voltages. Some smart work to do....


So I went back to the dealer today. They didn´t have spare batteris yet so I was given a totally new unit. First battery seems fine. Charged for several hours and came out fresh with 8.36V. Second battery is charging now. Keeping fingers crossed. So far looks like I was just unlucky with a bad cell in the pack I returned.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I wasn't sure exactly how the wireless receiver worked so thanks for answering. Maybe I'll have to look elsewhere, but they don't seem that common and DIY is probably too much


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

opienor said:


> So I went back to the dealer today. They didn´t have spare batteris yet so I was given a totally new unit. First battery seems fine. Charged for several hours and came out fresh with 8.36V. Second battery is charging now. Keeping fingers crossed. So far looks like I was just unlucky with a bad cell in the pack I returned.


You did not tell or I missed it. You have purchased kit with* two* battery packs and now got new ones? Do you have any web page of your seller?

8.36V for the first pack is good. Keep watching if the voltage would drop being unused after day or two. If it does, tell us how much. This is good practice to do on any pack you get. It will tell something about cells quality.

Looking forward to see results on second pack.

Did you ask seller why the capacity is only 6Ah while on MS web page 7.8Ah is advertized? In fact I've never seen MS would use any cells below 2200mAh since the old days when started to make MJ-808 lights.


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

ledoman said:


> You did not tell or I missed it. You have purchased kit with* two* battery packs and now got new ones? Do you have any web page of your seller?
> 
> 8.36V for the first pack is good. Keep watching if the voltage would drop being unused after day or two. If it does, tell us how much. This is good practice to do on any pack you get. It will tell something about cells quality.
> 
> ...


That´s correct. The light came with two battery packs with 6Ah capacity each. It´s a bundle also including tail light. 
Furthermore the model is named MS-620 here in Norway. As far as I know this major dealer is the only one importing these to Norway. I suspect they have agreed with Magicshine on a lower capacity battery to save costs. Just a theory, but seems plausible. Why else would they? 
I didn´t even bother asking the salesperson why. This is one of those warehouse type sportsdealers where the 20 year old parttime employee rarely knows more than the basics about the products they sell. I would have to contact customer service to get an answer I guess.

Second battery pack came out of the charger with roughly 8.15V. Hence slightly lower than the other one.

Here is a link to the store:

https://www.xxl.no/magicshine-ms-620-8000-multisportlykt-med-baklykt/p/1114080_1_style


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

Lunch break at the office and just collected my 902 (2x XM-L2) kit.

Nice unit but preliminary test, just shining the light at the kitchen wall, shows that output is considerably less than my Yinding (one of the early high quality ones). Will do some more testing shortly.

New 4x18650 battery states 4000 mAh and I think I like the form factor.

Some crappy cell phone shots for now.

Light supposedly called 610c (?) for Swedish market








Kit including two batteries, taillight, charger and some stuff for attaching.








Yinding left and Magicshine right. No real way to tell how they compare in the wild.








Cheers from Sweden
/Johan


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

*opienor*, hmmm, never seen any of those. Completly new to me. MS has always named lights MJ-xxx (company behind is Minjun Electronics). It really looks they are geniue, but with those battery packs it is suspicous to me. I might be wrong, though.

8.15V is to low, so you have the same problem. I would ask the seller to give you good pack from the previous set. They might seel those to unwaware user.

I can predict all other models would have similar problems and their packs won't last long. Shurely won't run long enough for Norge night


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

*Modig* I would advise you to go through same inspection check as *opienor* did. AFAIK you got same batch with questionable batteries, just different model.

*opienor* don't forget to check voltage drop after day or two on unused fuly charged battery pack and report it back.


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip ledoman. Will whip out my el cheapo volt meter tonight 

Cheers
/Johan


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Report it back. Now it getting interesting. I would really like to see what crappy cells are inside those packs. China business again....
Of course check your both packs first. Maybe your are better since you have different 2 and 4 cell packs, but the capacity states there are the same 2000mAh capacity cells.


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

ledoman said:


> Report it back. Now it getting interesting. I would really like to see what crappy cells are inside those packs. China business again....
> Of course check your both packs first. Maybe your are better since you have different 2 and 4 cell packs, but the capacity states there are the same 2000mAh capacity cells.


Will do.

And as a side note, I too bought from the same big sports outlet as opienor. They are called XXL and are really big in Scandinavia. I am sure they push large enough quantities of MS lights to work out special bundles. Apparently they put batteries with lower spec cells in these kits. They did not, however, claim higher capacity.

Here's a link to my kit https://www.xxl.se/magicshine-mj-2000-multi-rear-xbatt-wireless-rmt-kit-multi/p/1114077_1_size_1

(But they had a special promo this weekend so I payed 599 Swedish "kronor")

/Johan


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

I have to agree with Johan on this. XXL being a big dealer they have worked out these bundles which are a lot of bang for the buck, but with lower spec cells in the battery packs. I´m pretty sure the cells are no-brand ones and won´t last as long as quality cells from Samsung or Panasonic.

*Ledoman* Will do! I´ll check for voltage drop tomorrow.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, that explains something. Will see how those batteries perform. If the seller permits at any of you it would be nice to teardown one pack and inspect internals.

BTW, the charger is only 1A, so also on low side. How it's yours, opienor?


----------



## opienor (Apr 2, 2009)

ledoman said:


> Ok, that explains something. Will see how those batteries perform. If the seller permits at any of you it would be nice to teardown one pack and inspect internals.
> 
> BTW, the charger is only 1A, so also on low side. How it's yours, opienor?


It says "Charging current 1.5A Max" on the charger.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Bit low for 6Ah pack. It could safely be 3A one (ie. 0.5C = half capacity). So the charging process is going to be quite long. This is not bad on it's own, it is just taking to long.
Of course to reduce costs they have choosen lower level.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Crappy batteries, poor output compared to lights like yinding.... Magicshine is going down hill to the level of all other cheap Chinese lights really fast, except charging a ridiculous premium.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, this is probably on purpose. If we take into account those were custom made to lower the prices (and sell to unaware customers) it is fine to assume that with bad battery you would need to built low current light (ie. less bright). Otherwise runtime would be to short and there might be heating issues (less to worry about in vikinglands, though  ) 

If their normal models are less bright too, then this is an issue. I hope they are using 2600mAh BAK cells in their packs at least.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Just for the intermezzo. I've just got MJ-6038 2S2P hard case battery pack to repair. This one wasn't sealed well and moisture coroded welded stripes. Anyway here is the picture of BAK cells.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ledoman said:


> Well, this is probably on purpose. If we take into account those were custom made to lower the prices (and sell to unaware customers) it is fine to assume that with bad battery you would need to built low current light (ie. less bright). Otherwise runtime would be to short and there might be heating issues (less to worry about in vikinglands, though  )
> 
> If their normal models are less bright too, then this is an issue. I hope they are using 2600mAh BAK cells in their packs at least.


I was about to post and say the same but I see you beat me to it. If these "Euro Class" Magicshines were made to custom order possibly the driver is under-driving the LED's....But that remains to seen. We won't know for sure what kind of output the ones sold to the favored nations put out until people start buying them.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

*Modig* and/or *opienor*, do you have any chance to measure current your lights are pulling out of battery packs at the highest mode? 
You would need to put your DMM inline between pack and the light. I'm using simple device like THIS (30V 10A). To connect all together I'm using CCTV connectors. I get some voltage drop over that setup, but the current is still thereabout when testing with full battery pack. From both figures you can calculate the power used to run the light. 
It might explain why you are getting dimmer output.


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll see what I can do. (Still need to locate my DMM which seems to have gone AWOL).

Went for a ride last night with the 902 mounted on my helmet (YinDing modded with one flood lens on bars). 

Worked as expected but I must say that for me the remote is a complete waste. I have zero problems reaching for the switch om the light head, even with gloves 

Will at least try to produce some beam shots.

On our Swedish MTB forum there are now quite a few people starting to use the 902 (or 610c as it is called) and reports are mixed. Some like it a lot while other say it's weaker than the Magicshine MJ-880 which was/is quite popular here.

/Johan


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you give some links to your MTB forum discussing your lights? Will try to read via Google translate.

BTW, DMM should be rather cheap even in Sweeden  . If you can't find old one, I'm shure you can find new one there localy for cheap.


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

ledoman said:


> Can you give some links to your MTB forum discussing your lights? Will try to read via Google translate.
> 
> BTW, DMM should be rather cheap even in Sweeden  . If you can't find old one, I'm shure you can find new one there localy for cheap.


Sure. It´s a thread discussing various lights but you might be able to find something relevant there 

Årets lamptråd 2015/2016 :: happymtb.org

You will see references to the "Kjell" light. That's a standard 3xXML that's been around for long now but just recently resurfaced at a retail chain here Ledsavers Laddningsbar cykellampa > Pannlampor | Kjell.com

We'll see about getting a new DMM. I know they can be had for cheap but it bugs me I can't find it 

Cheers
/Johan


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

"Kjell" lights are those cheapo Chinese lights whic turns on one led after another to make "modes". Not all leds are on all the time, right?


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

ledoman said:


> "Kjell" lights are those cheapo Chinese lights whic turns on one led after another to make "modes". Not all leds are on all the time, right?


I haven't examined one myself but they look exactly like those so I have no reason to believe they should be different.

/Johan


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

Got around to doing some beam shots comparing the MJ-902 to Yinding on a short ride with the dog tonight. Not very professional without tripod, but at least exposure and white balance were the same. Same battery (fresh from the charger) used for both light heads.

Single speed test setup








Both lights on max. Yinding throwing both farther and wider








On the trail the difference is less pronounced. The MS lower levels are considerably lower (which may or may not be a good thing depending on personal preference)








More of the same








Cheers
/Johan


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Great shots Johan! 

It's hard to justify buying a 902 over a yinding based on these pictures. The Yinding seems to be a little better, or a least equal to the Magicshine. I'm sure the Yinding is much cheaper also. The low on the Magicshine seems borderline useless to me.

Now I'm curious how much brighter the 906 is over the 902. 

Too bad we could never get Yinding on board with building us a triple led light. That would have been an awesome light.

Edit: There's someone in the thread that Johan posted that seems unhappy with the 906 and that it's nowhere near 5000 lumens. Surprise surprise.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

How much weight Yinding head light? and complete with rubber and battery?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Iirc the yinding is 53g. And the battery is automatically going to weigh less, it doesn't have a hard plastic case. So I want to say around 180g maybe a tad less.



Johan, nice beam shots. Goes to show that more expensive brand name isn't always better at everything. The MH will obviously run cooler in high and has the extra remote and such, but yinding is lighter and brighter in all modes which is goes to show, still hard to beat it for size, weight, and output. And the 902 isn't close to 2000 lumens. My yinding modded pushes 1500, stock one was something like 1000-1100.


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

I found it with rubber


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your 902 pic isnt "with rubber"


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Its true, 66 grs then. (375 grs with remote control, battery and tally light)


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

And weight of complete MJ-900

MJ-900 and MJ-902 good aero design for road bikes


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Modig said:


> Got around to doing some beam shots comparing the MJ-902 to Yinding on a short ride with the dog tonight. Not very professional without tripod, but at least exposure and white balance were the same.


Very informative; many thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

The 906 with 5000 Chinese lumens is on Amazon Prime now for $160 with a tail light, wireless remote, and 6 cell hard-pack battery.

That is the same price as a 1500 actual lumen Gemini with a 4 cell battery.

What are the latest thoughts?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude buy glowworm or Gemini if your looking at that route. I'd say glowworm personally if you can swing it. Xeccon is another awesome option. Ive dealt with both action-led and mtbrevolution(xeccon) directly. Both places are top notch to deal with for anything. Service as good as even amazon but with product knowledge to match.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Dude buy glowworm or Gemini if your looking at that route. I'd say glowworm personally if you can swing it. Xeccon is another awesome option. Ive dealt with both action-led and mtbrevolution(xeccon) directly. Both places are top notch to deal with for anything. Service as good as even amazon but with product knowledge to match.


Agree 101%
I , after getting sick of Chinese Roulette...just got off the phone with Jim at ActionLED and bought a Gloworm XS. and I'll probably buy a X2 when this Nitefighter stuff dies.(which I'm sure will happen sooner than later)

I've been night riding for 25 years. I've had a lot of big buck set ups...and did mechanical design work for 1 of the big players.
The last few years...I got sucked into the cheap light game and got a few great set ups....most of which still work fine. But this last fubar with GearBest/ Nitefighter made me pull out my wallet and buy a real light from a supporting memeber here.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

the mayor said:


> Agree 101%
> 
> I , after getting sick of Chinese Roulette...just got off the phone with Jim at ActionLED and bought a Gloworm XS. and I'll probably buy a X2 when this Nitefighter stuff dies.(which I'm sure will happen sooner than later)
> 
> ...


If it wasnt for my "led geek" problem, id drop money on expensive lights. Some dont have the funds, some like me like to tinker, and others (like me again) have issues dropping big bucks on glorified flashlights lol. Plus no way I could drop cash for a nice light just to open to open it up and and mess with it 

Gemini has a new massive light out that looks crazy. 3 duos together basically.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

the mayor said:


> I've been night riding for 25 years.


Quite impressing! Seems to be a winner here? My practice of night riding is about 10 yrs old (yes, I remember that halogen stuff!  )...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I remember halogen stuff too, as a teen I lived in the country and rode my huffy 10 speed MTB everywhere. After dark, the "C" battery halogens is how I did anything. Almost 20 yrs later I come back to night riding to these fun toys . Mayor, you must have seen some interesting lights over the years!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a massive 1990s NightRider halogen dive light with remote head. I bet I paid a lot for that.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Mayor, you must have seen some interesting lights over the years!


I'd call them uninteresting.
The good ole days weren't that great.
How about Vista Lites....2 lights with a whopping 10w's of light....like 2 birthday candles on your bars. Cost was $200
The Night Sun Team....I think it cost me $400 in 1995. I still have it.
Then came Wolf Eye HID...made by a local guy from MIT.
Then Nite Rider HID...
Then the cheap LEDs hit...first the Magic Shine for $100


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh...and batteries. Batteries that weighed 4 lbs and you got 2 hours out of them if all went well and you switched to low a lot.

I'm going to post some pics of the Vista and Night Suns in a separate post


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

I keep my Sigma Mirage Evo head for nostalgic reasons...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya nothing for battery powered lighting back then can hold a candle to lights of the last several years. But me back then, I was happy to be able to go out after dark cause I could at least see something but that was dirt road and pavement. Anything resembling trails (dirt bike trails all around) was day time only. Barely knew of mtbing back then. I was just having fun riding the dirt bike trails. Well as much crashing as riding. Things are so much different and more fun now for me.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*mj-906*

I just received the 906 a week ago from Aliexpress. 125 USD shipped. 
Very good light.
Pulls about 25 W at max. About 2hrs 15 min run time at max.
That should put it around the 2.5-3K lumens. 
Good spread and throw for a bar light, my spot 1500 lumen headlight was redundant.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow. I liked it at 160. It is the only choice at $125.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

this is the seller that I purchased from. 
I have now ordered 3.
MagicShine MJ906 5000 Lumen LED Bike Light including battery-in Bicycle Light from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks really attractive! The only thing I'm unsure of, is whether someone really need remote button for tail light...


----------



## MattJW (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi everyone, in case you are interested I have just been advised the following for Magicshine 900 series lights. Note MJ902 claims 2000 lumens and MJ906 claims 5000

"According to our manufacturer, the MJ902 has 1200 lumens actual output. I've been told the lower output is a trade off for portability and weight. The closest light that we have in terms of output is the MJ906, which has 3000 of actual lumens."

Cheers, Matt


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*Mj-906 x mj 908 x eagle f3*



heatstroke said:


> I just received the 906 a week ago from Aliexpress. 125 USD shipped.
> Very good light.
> Pulls about 25 W at max. About 2hrs 15 min run time at max.
> That should put it around the 2.5-3K lumens.
> Good spread and throw for a bar light, my spot 1500 lumen headlight was redundant.


I bought a MJ-906 from Alibaba ,it is a awesome light!!!I own a Eagle F3 it is very good too ,it has more option ,heat dissipassion is far better than MJ-906 plus F3 has almost same output ,MJ-906 headlight is smaller and lightweight ,the batery mount is perfect!
First I bought MJ-908 from action-led I paid like 290 USD (plus ship to Brazil) then another 174 USD brazilian custom tax ,in the end I should bought a EXPOSURE MAXX D:madman::madman::madmax::nono::nono:
When I put MJ-908 against MJ-906 I realized MJ-906 is far better it has more distance throw looks more powerful than MJ-908 spread light.
After I used like 5 or 6 times MJ-908 just stopped!!It doesn´t turn on anymore:madman::madmax::madman::madman::nono:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's magicshine for you. Not worth the money IMHO anymore. Their quality isn't much better than cheap stuff it seems. Lights look great, have nice options but seems durability and lumen ratings are going the way of cheap Chinese lights.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyGoneZales (Aug 29, 2016)

Cat-man-do said:


> Like everything using wireless tech there has to be a matching ( digitally coded ) receiver in order to use the wireless button. I doubt there is a function within the lamp that allows the user to "boot sync" the button but I might be wrong about that.
> 
> Likely if you break your button you will need the serial number of the lamp to order a replacement button that will sync with your lamp head.


I bought both the MJ-906 and the MJ 902.

I tried using the wireless button from the 906 on the 902 and it paired and
works. The same was possible with the wireless remote from the 902, it
paired with the 906 and is working too.

So the wireless buttons are pairable with any remote from the 900-series. At
least it worked with the 902 and the 906. I also paired the remotes back to their
original lights they came with, and they are good to go.

This means there is no serial matching on these remotes, and they are not
binded for life to the light they came with.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

pabcor said:


> Good size and weight (MJ-900 only 55 grs! head only (98 grs MJ-906 similar size MJ-808E))
> 
> View attachment 1018472
> 
> ...


@pabcor, side subject, where'd you get that display? Did you make it? I'm building an MTB balance board and need to figure out how to mount the handlebar.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Did you manage to mount Magicshine MJ-906 on a helmet? (in a convenient)
I use Eagle M2 2400 for more than a year, works nice


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll just add for reference that my MJ-906 (new this winter) came with a crap battery pack. I don't even own a gauge so can't measure output or guess whether it's unbalanced cells or whatever, but the light gives out after about an hour on the trail even using low beams. Typically right when hauling ass downhill! Thank goodness for the good ol' Nightfighter BT21 on the helmet (a cheapy that's never let me down).


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

If you're having any problems with the lights have you tried to contact customer service to get it returned for refund or new product? These lights are second to none when it comes to durability, light output, and dependability. Unfortunately like any other LED brand yes, you are going to have a bad light and/or battery here and there. But MagicShine will fix it expeditiously for you! LED's are ever changing wherever they are being manufactured which makes it necessary to always be changing new products to keep up. 

I use the Eagle 700 on my helmet which is a measly 700 lumens but, it lights up the trail like nobody's business!


----------



## pabcor (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, yes and no. A friend made it with my instructions


----------

